# dalla lingua italiana a...



## nikoster

Ciao a tutti, 

secondo voi sul timbro di una tradutrice giurata sarebbe meglio scrivere:

1. Traduttrice giurata dalla lingua macedone alla lingua italiana e viceversa
2. ......................... dalla linga macedona all'italiana e viceversa
3. ........................  dal macedone all'italiano e viceversa?

Grazie mille per il vostro aiuto!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Niko 

Personalmente direi: "Traduttrice giurata dal macedone all'italiano e dall'italiano al macedone."


----------



## longplay

Per un timbro sintetico e efficace: Traduttrice giurata - Italiano/Macedone/Italiano. Mi piace. Ciao. Anche Macedone/Italiano/Macedone.


----------



## francisgranada

Ancora più sintetico: Traduttrice giurata: Italiano <> Macedone.


----------



## longplay

*Bello *​! anche con<->!


----------



## nikoster

Si, sono bello e corti ma sul timbro penso che non gli posso mettere cosi. 
Per questo ho pensato sulle 3 possibilità che ho scritto prima.
Adesso una collega mi dice che si deve scrivere 
"dal macedone *in* italiano"
Cosa ne pensate su questo? Si deve scrivere all`italiano o in italiano?

Grazie per il vostro aiuto
Saluti
Nikoster


----------



## longplay

Macedone a/da Italiano. Tutte due o no?


----------



## francisgranada

La domanda di Nikoster è se è correto dire "tradurre _in italiano"_ o "tradurre _all'italiano". _


----------



## longplay

Se è in entrambe le direzioni, come detto in precedenza, la cosa si complica un po': dal macedone all' italiano-dall' italiano al macedone. Se le sta bene una sola
volta sintetica  va bene anche in/da, basta capirsi. "da macedone A italiano" va bene lo stesso (Tradurre IL macedone IN italiano).


----------



## ElFrikiChino

I miei corsi all'università alla triennale avevano come denominazione ufficiale "traduzione *dall*'inglese *in* italiano / dallo spagnolo in italiano" (e viceversa).
Il curriculum di una delle mie insegnanti recita 





> XXX è traduttrice free lance *dallo* spagnolo e *dal* tedesco *in* italiano (ambiti A, B, C e D)



EFC


----------



## longplay

Ok. Mai sentito "versione dall' italiano al latino" e viceversa? Si possono usare tanti modi corretti: cerchiamo di non confondere la nostra interlocutrice.
Ciao elfriki


----------



## Necsus

Se ne è già parlato: CLIC.


----------



## longplay

Grazie, Necsus! Personalmente, ne ho dedotto che "all'italiano" non è corretto** e che "verso l' italiano" è quantomeno dubbio (una strana "ricercatezza"?). Il
nostro problema è che l' interlocutrice cerca una 'forma sintetica' per un 'timbro': a parte i casi patentemente escludibili, è necessaria un po' di corretta
flessibilità. Ma se non si fa risentire...

** Se prima non si usa 'dal(l'): dal portoghese all'italiano (corretto).


----------



## nikoster

@longplay, si tratta di traduzioni dal macedone all'italiano e dall'italiano al macedone. Tu pensi che "all'italiano" non è corretto? Mi serviva la forma sintetizzata ma poi quando finalmente ho deciso di scrivere "dal macedone ALL'italiano" una delle colleghe mi ha detto che si deve scrivere IN italiano.

Adesso ho visto anche il link di Necsus (Grazie Necsus). 
E secondo quello che c'è scritto li: *prendendo spunto dalla giusta osservazione di Necsus (ciao!), brevemente possiamo dire che vale sempre la regole **DA- A, mentre in mancanza di un paragone si usa sempre IN. Ad esempio

L'ho tradotto DALL' italiano AL lituano
L'ho tradotto IN lituano.
*
mi sono assicurata che la forma giusta sia "dal macedone all'italiano". 

P.S: Spero che lo stesso pensano i responsabili nell'ambasciata.

Grazie mille a tutti,
Nikoster


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Per quanto ne so non si utilizzano i simboli da voi proposti Francis e LP , né in documenti ufficiali, né in curricula.  
Trovo, generalmente, le formule già viste poc'anzi.

Parlando del traduttore:
- Traduttore/Interprete giurato dall'italiano al macedone e dal macedone all'italiano.

Parlando della traduzione:
- Traduzione giurata dall'italiano al macedone (o dal macedone all'italiano)

Qualsiasi testo è, poi, tradotto _in_ un'altra lingua.


----------



## longplay

Corretto, naturalmente! La forma del timbro sarà su più righe, allora, immagino. NIKO: all' italiano- non è scorretto se scrivi COME suggerito da Anja!


----------

